# Can I put a trolling motor on my canoe?



## bassmedic0124 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a canoe and I apoligize for not knowing the name of it, just traded my neighbor my Jet ski for it and I am currently in Iraq.  But it is the green hard plastic with 2 seats, but it does not have a flat back it is pointed at both ends.  I really want to use it for fishing at Yargo, but not sure if its possible to use a trolling motor on it.  If anyone has any helpful info on how to put a trolling motor on it that would be great.  Thank you


----------



## BowShooter (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for your service.      And yes you can put a trolling motor on the side of your canoe.  Center tha battery up front.  A 36 pound trolling motor will push it Pretty good.


----------



## bassmedic0124 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am sorry I am a little confused, you say center the battery up front but wouldnt the trolling motor go on the back and would I have to buy some sort of mount for it.  And I you are welcome I am honored to be serving for our country


----------



## BowShooter (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah you just want your weight evenly distributed the motor can clip just to the side of the canoe.


http://media.photobucket.com/image/canoe trolling motor side mounted/alexelliott1994/DSCF0317.jpg

lIKE THIS EXCEPT IN THE BACK.


----------



## lunker_hunter (Feb 23, 2010)

don't know about how much help I'll be with the motor issue, but I wanted to say thanks for serving our country brother! 

It is most definitly possible though, my neighbor has a kayak that sounds just like yours with a trolling motor on it!


----------



## sbfowler (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for your service and I too have a canoe with a trolling motor on it. As mentioned, 35 pounds of trolling motor moves it really well. I have a wooden bracket that puts the motor on the outside. Got it at the place I bought the canoe. There is a similar model here: http://www.amazon.com/Black-Canoe-Position-Trolling-Bracket/dp/B002BKALX8

I like the mount as it keeps the motor outside of the boat for the most part. I can rest it under my arm and control it while fishing at the same time. I usually put my battery in the middle as far as the cables will allow. Up front might provide additional balance, but this works in my Old Town 16 footer. I usually put tackle and/or a cooler up closer to the front to help with weight. 

I have caught many fish out of this canoe in rivers, small lakes and reservoirs alike!


----------



## GONoob (Feb 23, 2010)

I cut up jumping cables to put the battery more in the front. I have a 29 lb thrust only because it came with the canoe. A 35 would be ideal. I also like having the motor off the side for ease of use, only down side of this is that its hard to set it to track straight.

Keep in mind that you have to get it registered.


----------



## Shankopotamus (Feb 24, 2010)

When you get back home, feel free to look me up. I would be HONORED for you to occupy the back seat of my boat anytime!
Please convey my thanks to all of your fellow servicemen/ women and the sacrifices you are making!


----------



## Bass101 (Feb 24, 2010)

No need for a fancy bracket just take a 2x4 cut it about 10 or 12 inches long and silicon it to the inside top lip. Thats how I did mine and its been there now for ten years now.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2010)

Bass101 said:


> No need for a fancy bracket just take a 2x4 cut it about 10 or 12 inches long and silicon it to the inside top lip. Thats how I did mine and its been there now for ten years now.



yep ,use a piece of wood on both sides ,and it will last a LONG time.Mine's been there 10 yrs.A 33 lb thrust works good for ponds ,but a 55 is better,especially for moving water,an 80-85 would be sweeeet!Just don't crank it wide open, while it's pointed sideways


----------



## speechless33759 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yup did the same thing by cutting notches in mine. Works and is cheap.


----------

